

Scaling Rails with MySQL table partitioning - spidaman
http://www.arachna.com/roller/spidaman/entry/scaling_rails_with_mysql_table

======
rbranson
Well written, but it would be nice if there were some numbers to backup the
claim that this would help scaling in a significant way.

